# Shake shake shake...shake your..head?



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Im not sure if I am posting this in the correct place but I wanted to share these little videos of Morgan. She does this head shake thing all the time, I mean ALL the time! Every time you look at her she does it, its so funny.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Has she had a check up at the vets ? doesn't seem right to do that all the time,does she still do it when her coat is off ? SORRY I DON'T FIND IT FUNNY maybe a neurological condition


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmmm i think i would be worried about that to be honest.
It doesnt look right to me.
She seems very tired too.
Have never seen any dog do that.
It could just be a quirk of hers, but to be safe i would go to the vets and get their opinion.
It could be something simple like an inner ear infection, but who knows?
Dont want to worry you, but it's always good to check everything. xx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would also definitely get that checked out! I have same question about does she do that without the coat? I bet she does! Never seen a dog do that & I'm not sure there's anything wrong with her ears.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh goodness!!! Get her to the VET TODAY with that video. That is NOT right. That is something neurological going on, perhaps a type of seizure activity. Oh please get her to the vet. I would consider this very close to an emergency situation. Be sure and bring the video so your vet can see it for himself when he gives her an exam.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> oh goodness!!! Get her to the VET TODAY with that video. That is NOT right. That is something neurological going on, perhaps a type of seizure activity. Oh please get her to the vet. I would consider this very close to an emergency situation. Be sure and bring the video so your vet can see it for himself when he gives her an exam.


Totally agree! This video scares me!! I've seen people with this type of movement but never a dog!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

We just saw a chihuahua at the vet I work at who was doing something similar, we determined it was a seizure type disorder (kind of OCD type as the dog couldn't stop doing it no matter what) and put the dog on valium for when it has episodes. I agree with the rest of the people YOU NEED TO TAKE HER TO THE VET ASAP! How old is Morgan? Has she ever had full blown seizures? Does she walk in circles? Could possibly be hydrocephalus. The reason I mention hydro is Zoey does something similar when her pressure is up in her head (she had mild hydro).


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

please get her to a VET... I have to agree with those here.... that behavior is NOT normal and something is going on with her......
Please keep up informed.... we all worry about the chis on here ....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg poor dog that's def not right!! She has severe alopecia on her head too and her back leg looked like it was tremmoring after she scratched please take her to the vet and let us know what they say it's really quite disturbing


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That makes me sad.  She is having some sort of seizure activity.  Poor baby. I would get her in to see a specialist, not just a regular Vet. I hope she is okay.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't stop watching this video. I am in shock. She looks so young. How long has she been do this? How long have you had her. I feel so bad for her. The video breaks my heart where she's trying to look at you filming her, but can't control her movement. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are all shocked and disturbed by this video as you can tell!! I would get a referral to a canine neurologist as soon as possible. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i am worried about this wee one too.
Have watched it a few times and it is just not right!!
Please get her seen to and let us know the outcome. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor little sweetheart.  Made me so sad and scared watching that. As everyone else said, she needs to be seen immediately. Please keep us posted. She'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

No no no....I didnt mean all the time like it is constant. She does it to play, and she seems tired because she just woke up. She has been to the vet, nothing wrong with her. 

Sorry guys just wanted to share my goofy girl with you, it is a totally voluntary thing she does and nothing to worry about. When she stops and looks at me in the video she wanted to make sure I was watching. She CAN control it. 

Relax she is healthy and happy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm it is a very strange quirk to have.
Did you mention it to the vet anyway?
Maybe if they saw it they would look into it further.
Seriously it doesnt look right to me at all!! and if she was mine i would want tests done. x


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

I should add that I when I first saw it I freaked too, that was 2 years ago. I was really concerned because she has hypoglycemia and I was afraid she hurt herself during an episode. But she has been checked out for it, and she even stayed overnight at the vet. The vet called giggling and said it was just her being silly, and playing. She does it when she is ready to play not all the time as in she cant stop.

I do thank you for your concern though, it is good to know you guys care.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It does not look right to me, hun. I would definitely show the video to your vet. Unless the vet knows about this and is looking for an issue, it could easily get passed by.


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

That is the reason I took her to the vet..for the head shake. He watched her do it in person, ran all sorts of tests, kept her over night. Then determined it is a form of play for her. The first time she did it I was in the car and at the vet with her in minutes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If this is the case as you say some kind of play for her,is she getting enough excercise and being stimulated,i have seen animals in the zoo doing this behaviour out of boredom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would take her to a different Vet, as mentioned, one that specializes in neurology. I can't see how that would be a form of play.  We aren't trying to be rude, it just doesn't appear to be normal. The only time I've seen anything like this would be with a neurological condition.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I would take her to a different Vet, as mentioned, one that specializes in neurology. I can't see how that would be a form of play.  We aren't trying to be rude, it just doesn't appear to be normal. The only time I've seen anything like this would be with a neurological condition.


I totally agree. I would take her to a specialist. 

And like T said, we're not trying to be rude, we're just concerned.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. It appears to be uncontrollable.
Like, she can't help it. I would get another opinion for sure. What could it hurt?


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow...I wish I had not posted these. 

Yes she gets plenty of attention and she isnt bored. We made such a big fuss of it the first time she did it that she now thinks it is clever.

I cannot help that she does this, and I don't understand why I am being talked down to. "if this is true" of course it is true. You don;t know how much that little girl means to me, you don't know the lengths I would go to to make sure she is ok. I lost my little Roxy way to soon to Hypoglycemia, now every time morgan does something just a bit different than normal I am at the vet. I have had the pain of losing one way to soon, why would I want to go through that again. 

Im sorry if I sound defensive and again I understand the concern for her but please do not talk to me as if I am a neglectful owner. We have seen the vet more than one time regarding this.

I didn't post these video's to upset you all and I guess I should of given a whole backstory with them. But now that I know its nothing to worry about I think its cute, I wanted to share with other chi lovers.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Could you get an MRI done to check her eyes don't appear to focus whilst she's doing it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We know that you can't help that she does it.  It isn't your fault at all. We are just concerned about your baby, as you are. I'm positive that you love her with all of your heart, and that you are a wonderful Chi Mommy. You being a neglectful Chi owner was the last thing on my mind when I posted. So please don't take it that way. I just think when something like that is going on, rather than to dismiss it as cute, or because one Vet said it's "play," I would seek out a specialist. As cute as it is, it isn't normal, healthy Chi behavior.  Best wishes, and please don't think that I'm being tacky to you, or making assumptions on the care that you give your baby. She is an absolute little doll!


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

She has to go for shots next week I will again ask about it (like the many many times before that she has been to the vet in the last 2 years). I will pay the extra for all the same tests and once again find out that she is playing. I have seen different vets with her, all the tests come back the same. 

Don't think I don't appreciate the concern for my little girl, just know we have pursued this head thing. I too thought it was scary and strange..and while I still think its strange I have to agree with her vets that she is playing. I mean, after all the tests come back normal how can I say it is not.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Can I ask what tests your vet did on her?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

As T said, we all can see you care for Morgan tremendously, (and who wouldn't?! she's 100% precious!). I do agree with her, though, that a specialist visit may be necessary. With the videos in hand, and a referral from your vet with his/her diagnosis on her head shaking, a second opinion is always necessary when you have a scare like this. A specialist may or may not say the same thing, but personally I would rest much better after a second opinion. I had Dexter's heart checked by 3 different vets, just to see if he truly had a heart murmur. 
Good luck with your decisions and be sure to let us know the outcome (we worry).  Say hello to your little Morgan for me, she sure is adorable!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I showed this to my father (who has been a Veterinarian for 40 years) he immediately said that is not play that is a seizure disorder. That is NOT a normal way a dog plays. I have worked for a vet for 20+ years and have owned animals for 30+ years have never seen a dog play like that. I would seriously find another vet. I do understand how much she means to you as Zoey means the world to me, Zoey does something similar to that when she's about to have a seizure from high cerebral spinal fluid in her head from her hydrocephalus. We are not in ANY way trying to say you are a bad pet owner, just that your Veterinarian may be puzzled as to what it is. I know with Peanut the chihuahua we saw a few weeks ago who was doing that, he said he has only seen a handful of dogs have this type of seizure activity in his 40 years of being a veterinarian. I would suspect your little on is having Simple Focal Seizures:
Simple focal seizures

Here is some information on them: Simple focal seizures (also sometimes called minor motor or focal motor seizures) originate in the area of the brain that controls movement. A localized storm in this area results in movement of the area of the body controlled by that part of the brain. Most commonly, the face is affected resulting in twitching or blinking. This is usually limited to one side of the face. If the seizure spreads a bit, other parts of the body on that side will be affected. For example, the front limb may then begin to twitch and buckle. During a simple focal seizure, the pet is usually alert and aware. They may attempt to seek out their owner, confused about what is happening. The seizure may stop there or it may generalize. If it generalizes, the pet loses consciousness and\ has a classic grand-mal seizure"

Here is a video of a dog having a similar type seizure: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6sU0Fdiaso&feature=related


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, i and am sure all of us here that were concerned do not think you dont care or love that wee girl to pieces.
Am so sorry for your loss too.
It is just not something we have seen any dog do and it really doesnt look right.

Maybe a different vet would do more in depth tests, some do actually not look into things and miss something.
I am prob some vets worst nightmare but i would want even a 3rd, 4th or 5th opinion on this.
It is totally up to you of course as she is your baby.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

With Epilepsy (seizures) a lot of times EVERY test you do is normal unless you have an MRI or Catscan done. That's why it's called idiopathic (no known cause). So the tests would probably come back normal anyways. Here is a website that will explain it better than I can Canine Epilepsy Network

& another website that has TONS of information: Canine epilepsy and diseases that cause seizures in dogs


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

My mother in laws Chi has epilepsy, we use the same vet that found it in Sparky. I will talk to the vet when she goes in for her shots (its a different vet than her normal one). Im sorry I dont know what tests she has had, I have parrots and rats and I am at the vet a lot. Its a lot to remember who has had what done. Ill let you know next week how her appt goes.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Morgan's Mom said:


> She has to go for shots next week I will again ask about it (like the many many times before that she has been to the vet in the last 2 years). I will pay the extra for all the same tests and once again find out that she is playing. I have seen different vets with her, all the tests come back the same.
> 
> Don't think I don't appreciate the concern for my little girl, just know we have pursued this head thing. I too thought it was scary and strange..and while I still think its strange I have to agree with her vets that she is playing. I mean, after all the tests come back normal how can I say it is not.


Personally I would not vaccinate until you get to the bottom of her behavior. Vaccines are known to cause/increase seizure activity in dogs. Where her system is already compromised because of the seizure activity, I would not add additional stress to her system. Also it may be "Psychomotor" seizures. Where it's a repetitive action. Ask your Vet about that. Not all Seizures/Epileptics have the same type of seizures there are many different types of seizures.

Should dogs with epilepsy still be vaccinated?
Canine Epilepsy-Frequently asked questions about the diagnosis, treatment and management of seizures in dogs

A. Vaccinations are not necessary for dogs who already have sufficient protection, and most vaccines given today offer many years of protection (at least three years, and up to fifteen years). A simple "titer" test of blood drawn from your dog can indicate whether your dog's protection against disease is adequate.

Why not just go ahead and vaccinate, "just to be safe"? The answer is that vaccinations are neither totally harmless, nor totally safe, especially for dogs whose immune systems are already compromised, as happens in epileptic dogs. Vaccinations, especially when used in excess of what is needed, are suspected of causing many serious problems in dogs: seizures, pancreatitis, inflammatory bowel disease, encephalitis, and even the very diseases they are supposed to protect your dog against!

Whereas ten years ago it was standard practice to vaccinate dogs every year with a wide variety of vaccinations, all at once, vaccination protocols are changing. Annual vaccination is in fact completely arbitrary, unsupported by science. Many clinics now recommend vaccination only every three years and limit the number of vaccinations they advise for all dogs, as well as the number of antigens they will introduce during one visit.

Even if your dog in the past has had no discernible negative response to vaccinations, each time you vaccinate unnecessarily, you put your dog at greater and greater risk, since each vaccination is yet another assault on your dog's immune system. Dogs who are ill, as epileptics certainly are, already have major challenges to their immune system, just dealing with epilepsy. They are therefore more susceptible to an adverse reaction to vaccinations, which further compromise an already compromised immune system.

Talk with your vet about options to annual vaccinations, and to the use of "polyvalent" (multiple) vaccinations, which have a record of many more complications than single vaccinations administered several weeks apart. Find out which diseases your dog may reasonably be exposed to in your area, and which diseases are not at all prevalent. Some vaccinations are only advisable or required if your dog is to be boarded. Others, like the one for kennel cough, have a history of causing more harm than good (dogs vaccinated for kennel cough are more likely to get the disease than those who are not vaccinated for it); others, like the one for corona virus, are given against a disease so rare that one vet termed this "a vaccine looking for a disease." Still others, like the one for Leptospirosis, is often ineffective: the bacterial disease of Leptospirosis has at least 200 subgroups that vary from region to region, and unless your dog is vaccinated against the precise subgroup he/she encounters, the vaccination (which contains only two of the subgroups) will offer no protection. Others, like the canine hepatitis vaccine and the distemper vaccine, should not be given at the same time, to avoid serious potential reactions.

The only vaccine required by law is the one for rabies. Unfortunately, this vaccine is the one that has been implicated in the most serious side effects... among other things, seizures may develop or be worsened by this vaccine. It is always advisable, if you absolutely must get this vaccine for your dog, that it be given alone, at least 4-6 weeks before or after any other vaccine.

Your options other than annual vaccination are many: have titers done to test your dog's immunity and only vaccinate when immunity has dropped; discuss with your veterinarian what vaccinations you may be able to safely omit for your dog; insist that vaccinations be given one at a time to avoid increasing their risks; ask your veterinarian to sign a waiver so that your dog does not need to get the rabies vaccine, especially if you have seen a reaction to this vaccine in the past.

Only you and your vet can decide which vaccinations are necessary for your dog and which are not. For an epileptic dog, however, it is always advisable to avoid vaccinations if your dog already has adequate protection.

(Main source and suggested reading: "Vaccine Guide for Dogs & Cats: What Every Pet Lover Should Know" by Catherine J. M. Diodati.)


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

The one thing I am wondering is if it IS a type of seizure if it could be connected to her hypoglycemia.

Ill talk to the vet about her vaccines also, thanks for that info.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my sister in law's poodle has mild clonic (sp) episodes that look exactly like that.
cherry (the poodle) can be in the middle of an episode but if distracted by her favourite toy, she appears to refocus on her surroundings and play like nothing has happened.
she was only diagnosed when she had a scan done after an episode in the vet's office.

please don't feel we're ganging up on you. 
quite the contrary, we're all just concerned about your little beauty.
we're all passionate about our little chihuahuas on here.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Morgan's Mom said:


> The one thing I am wondering is if it IS a type of seizure if it could be connected to her hypoglycemia.


Is she still hypoglycemic? Do they know the cause of her hypoglycemia? How often do you have her glucose tested? Hypoglycemia seizures are usually different, they are usually full blown seizures, and the lose consciousness, they also get weak with them. But the seizures could cause the hypoglycemia. Here's more on the vaccines:
Vaccinations can lower a dog's seizure threshold and trigger a seizure. If you feel that this is the case for your dog, ask the vet to split the shots and give them separately. Also ask for the rabies vaccine to be given 2 weeks later. Ask your vet if he/she knows about the new three-year protocol being used now by many vets. Personally with Zoey and her seizures & health issues, I don't vaccinate she hasn't had anything for 4 years and she goes to work with me every day and hasn't ever caught any diseases. (I work for a vet).

Signs and symptoms of low blood sugar are:

Convulsions or seizures
Coma
Lack of energy
Weakness
Head tilting
Hunger
Restlessness
Shivering
Disorientation
Stupor
Ataxia - meaning the body is out of balance; wobbling when walking; usually lack of muscular coordination, but maybe changes in head and neck movements


Common causes of low blood sugar are:

1. Meal spacing (not eating often enough): To keep blood sugar levels at a normal range, you need to feed three to four meals per day: breakfast, lunch, dinner and before bed. Divide the daily amount of food into 3 or 4 portions. If your work keep you from giving a lunchtime meal make sure you give a meal at bedtime.

2. Lack of protein: Dogs are carnivores and their diets need to be a minimum of 30 - 50 percent protein. Sources of protein are meat, chicken, fish, cheese and eggs.

3. Reduced glucose formation or storage: Addison's Disease (also known as Hypoadrenocorticism) is caused by a deficiency in the secretion of hormones from the adrenal glands.

4. Seizures

5. Exercise: Too much exercise can cause hypoglycemia. If it is out of the ordinary, even a small amount of exercise can cause hypoglycemia in some dogs

6. Insulinoma: Insulinomas are tumors of the insulin producing cells in the pancreas.

7. Insulin overdose: An excess of insulin can also occur in diabetic animals on insulin injections if the dose is inappropriate.

8. Hormone function: Abnormal functioning of the hormones can cause low blood sugar, as can the inability of the body to store adequate amounts of blood sugar. It may also be caused by the reduced ability of the liver to produce glucose or store glycogen.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Morgan's Mom said:


> The one thing I am wondering is if it IS a type of seizure if it could be connected to her hypoglycemia.


I'm not sure that there would be a connection, but I wanted to say good luck to you and Morgan today. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

The only time her sugar drops is when she drinks too much water. So she is only allowed very small amounts at a time. She hasn't had any episodes in about 6 months, her symptoms are Ataxia and weakness. The vets solution was to limit her water intake, which has worked well. I also have her on a high protein food.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am glad you are going to look into again.
I would def want a scan done if was me and to see someone that specialises in this type of thing.
Good luck and please keep us posted. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad you're looking into it further. Good luck. Please keep us posted. x


----------



## Delice (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so happy that this is getting checked further. My daughter has epilepsy and you can test her blood/urine till the cows come home and it wont show up. CT scan and most importantly an EEG is what is used to diagnose abnormal brain activity. She is such a sweetheart I hope everything works out!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

So glad you are getting second opinion.
Better safe then sorry!


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Sent the videos to the vet via email ( since he has seen it in person already) and also asked about alopecia ( another thing we have talked about but he said her hair is fine, often the tiny chi's have thin hair). His response was that as many vets as have seen her, every one of them came to the same conclusion in that she just does it for attention. I asked that he send it off to a specialist and get their opinion as well, he said that they have one there and will show them asap but that I should not be concerned. We will find out more soon, and at her appt next week. 

Her leg did indeed tremor after she scratched herself, she has soft knee caps and they come out of socket ( I have the same thing actually). The tremor was her knee popping into place. She only weighs 2.6 pounds, he said knee issues are common in dogs her size. 

We did not intend to get a chi as small as her, we were under the assumption she would be bigger. I had made it clear that I didnt want to have another tiny one, because of all I went through with Roxy (who only weighed 1.6 pounds full grown). But we love her despite her size and health issues are just something we have to deal with as they pop up.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so is the specialist going to do a scan or just look at the video?
Looking at the video isnt going to show much so i would want a proper scan if was me and possibly not at the vets you go to to be honest.
We are not saying this to worry you or argue, but even another vet, the father of a member here has said this is not normal play.
It is up to you, but i wouldnt hold much stock in what that vet has said, i really do think it looks like the video posted by that other member of a dog with seizures.

Good luck anyway, i hope she is ok. xx


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes she is going to have a scan next week. This vet is one of several we have been to, i will see what the scan says and go from there.

I know your not trying to be rude, nor am I. What you don't understand is I have been pursuing this for 2 years, I was relieved when multiple vets came to the conclusion she was just being goofy. Now I have to start all over at the beginning and stress out Morgan and myself. Not that it wont be worth it if something is found. Ill fill you all in next week.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Is it possible your vet has never seen a dog with the type of issues that she has so he is thinking it's attention? If so that is the WEIRDEST way of getting attention I have ever seen, normal chi attention getting is barking, pawing, play bowing, rubbing on you, I've never seen a dog move their head like that for attention. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure their specialist is a Neurologist. As whatever is going on it neurological. I really think your vet(s) is dismissing this when it could be something serious. I just know how I would be if Zoey was doing something similar, I've been that way before with some of her issues, I don't take no for an answer and keep pushing and researching. I've discovered several of her ailments because I've refused to believe it was just normal chiness. Alopecia such as what your dog has is not just a 'little' dog thing. It's called Chihuahua Pattern Baldness.pattern baldness Not a lot can be done about it, my Zoey responded a little bit to "The Missing Link" supplement.

Ask your vet if they're a member of VIN it's a vet network where he could post the video and ask members/specialists their opinions.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I couldn't get the video to play so without seeing it, I will just share that Bizkit had precious little hair (on his head and chest) when I got him at 4 months (and he was very small too). The vet even thought he might have demodectic mange--which he did not. I think his hair situation was a product of the poor enviroment he had come from. As he got older and treated as he should have been, his hair filled in just fine.

I know that your dog is older than Bizkit was and I'm not _even _questioning the environment she lives in, I'm sure it's great, I'm just sharing my experience...

I hope the other thing turns out to be nothing. Best of luck!

EDIT:
Well, I take it back, I just tried again and the video did play. Personally, I couldn't see well enough to have an opinion about her hair or lack thereof. I know nothing about seizure disorders but will just say that those does look like a weird thing for her to do. Again, I hope it turns out to be nothing.

Bizkit had a seizure one time at the end of a long illness. Thank God it was just that one time! It was some kind of scary!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That does not look like play to me, I at first thought she was trying to get the clothes off then realised she was just rotating her head.

I am 44 yrs olod always had dogs and never seen anything like this before. When you say you have seen different vets is this at the same practice or another one?

I would insist on a scan even if just for peace of mind.

Hope all goes well for ya


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you in the states? I would get a referral to a veterinary neurologist. Are you in a small town? I find it unbelievable that several vets have seen this behavior and think it is "goofy" or "play". It's so obviously NOT. I am not trying to be rude, but you have been excellent advice here to investigate this further and not to put it on the back burner. If my dog did what yours is doing, I would be on a veterinary neurologists doorstep TODAY to get an MRI done and a sonogram of the brain at the very minimum. 

Are there any schools of veterinary medicine near you? I can't stress enough that your dog needs to be seen by a neurologist. This is not play. It is not attention seeking. It is a potentially serious and possibly fatal condition that needs to be investigated by a specialist.

If you choose not to go, that's your business. She is your property and your dog. But if you love her as much as you say you do - PLEASE get her seen by a neurologist.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Are you in the states? I would get a referral to a veterinary neurologist. Are you in a small town? I find it unbelievable that several vets have seen this behavior and think it is "goofy" or "play". It's so obviously NOT. I am not trying to be rude, but you have been excellent advice here to investigate this further and not to put it on the back burner. If my dog did what yours is doing, I would be on a veterinary neurologists doorstep TODAY to get an MRI done and a sonogram of the brain at the very minimum.
> 
> Are there any schools of veterinary medicine near you? I can't stress enough that your dog needs to be seen by a neurologist. This is not play. It is not attention seeking. It is a potentially serious and possibly fatal condition that needs to be investigated by a specialist.
> 
> If you choose not to go, that's your business. She is your property and your dog. But if you love her as much as you say you do - PLEASE get her seen by a neurologist.


Just read through the story, Brody's Mom speaks very helpful information as do plenty of other very informative posters in this thread and no one came here to down talk you, if that were the case they certainly wouldn't be urging you to take care of something so precious. You shouldn't take it defensively, no one here means any harm but chihuahuas health is priority.

I'm not sure but did you say you were to a different vet? I know it's hard and feels somewhat traitorous but you really need a different doctor, anyone that thinks that's okay for ANY living being needs to reevaluate, can you imagine the strain on your neck if you did that often even if it were just play?

It's a neurological problem I can almost guarantee it, we fostered an aging rat terrier for a little over a year and he did this exact thing, head tilting/rotating etc. His was complicated with age as he'd never been treated as we got him after animal control picked him up as a stray. I know it seems like she has control but she really doesn't and she's likely very disoriented. Its a very simple scan to get it diagnosed and the treatment is usually very reasonable. Being that she is so small it's imperative you get this taken care of immediately as it can be fatal, again I know you've been dealing with it for a couple years but a healthy Chi can live to a ripe old age, why not be sure before it worsens.

Also on the hair, no, you need to get that looked at. Sure they can have fine hair but thin patches/bald spots aren't okay, again it may be something very mild for treatment, just get her reevaluated. 
Not to talk down the reputation of your veterinarian but let's be honest, this isn't House M.D. and while I trust my vet 100% if there was ANYTHING I thought I needed to speak with him more than once about you'd better believe i'd get a second opinion.


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

As I already stated she is getting a scan done next week. I do not drive so that is the best I can do, I rely on someone else to be able to get me there. I never said this was going to be put on the back burner and its not. I have other very important things to deal with right now, one can only do so much at a time.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, I just looked at the video, poor little girl, I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am sorry but this should be top prioroty over anything else.
I know seeing a neurologist is pricey and scans etc... but she is relying on you as you know.
You could lose her and i know you dont want that.
I really would not just keep going back to that same vet cause he clearly hasnt dealt with something like this.
All we can do is advise you, but i really hope you have her seen by someone that knows about these things and can get her the treatment she needs.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*As soon as I watched this before reading the comments, I knew something was wrong too. This is not right at all, you can see in her eyes she's trying to focus on you but just "can't" This is so sad, bless her little heart. Definitely take her to a specialist and a different one from the last...if you've had her for 2 years and she's been going through this stage this whole time without help it can be damaging her more than it has to. I'm not trying to be mean at all, I've read most of these post and I see where you think people are but we're really just concerned about this little baby. She is too sweet to lose and like others said it is expensive but she depends on you and can't be dismissed to "playing" when who knows how she is feeling on the inside. Bless her. I really hope they find out whats wrong and make her feel better. I think what worries me the most is her eyes, that part is so sad when she tries with all her heart to look at you but just can't. Bless her.  I've had my Chihuahau Shayley for almost 8 years and never has she played like this, I grew up with my family having Chihuahuas, never seen this. Many of the ladies (and some guys) here are much more pros at owning Chis longer they know what they are talking about, really! We wouldn't be acting this way if it was just "play" we can just tell from being Chimamas and Chipapas that something isn't right. Sorry I"ll stop but I just really feel for her, bless. Good luck with her and I hope it all turns out ok. Please please keep us updated!*


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

It may be expensive but it may not be... if you are insured, some may think insurance is a waste of tiume but it saved me £4000.

It could also be that as this shaking has been going on for 2 years that already there is unrepairable damage. 

I have to agree, though I have little knowledge of dogs this does not look like play, where is the light in the dogs eyes, there isn't any, and dogs that play don't just lie there, usually they are bouncing all over, wagging their tails with a cheeky mischevious glint in their eyes, I don't see any of this.

I also agree to the fact that other issues should not matter, having you dog seen to ASAP is the major factor here. Your dog may be suffering or he may not be but he can't tell you either way.

I may be a soft touch and worry needlessly but I have my dogs to the vet with the simplest of worries that I am unsure of.

Even my horse, to some all he is doing is scratching his neck and chest, but to me he is in discomfort and the itchiness is bothering him, so now what.. well the vet is coming at 5pm tonight to give him a health check and sort this irritation out.

I could have delay the vet visit, I noticed the itching was worse yestrerday and so called the vet who said they could come today (Friday) or next Friday. I said today. 

I sincerely don't mean to sound abrupt or cruel here but I would never have let this go on for 2 years on the assumption it was just playing.. I like others have said would have insisted in every test possible to rule everything out.

Vets can get it wrong they are only human after all and new illnesses etc are being discovered all of the time. Look at doctors and how any are being sued after misdiagnosing.

I am not sugggesting the vets are wrong here, after running all possible tests and they come back negative the most important thing is that you did everything and will be content to know its nothing serious.

Again I do hope all goes well and nothing serious is discovered, give your boy a huge hug from me and lots of licks from Jake and Red. To you a friendly hug to show no ill feeling and maybe help you feel better as I know you feel under attack.

We are all over the top animal lovers and would die for our dogs and other pets. We only care..


Cheers

Deme x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, she really is an adorable little thing. My first thought runs along the same lines as everyone else. I'm glad you're having her tested. I don't know much about seizures but I do know there are types that they can be aware during & even control them enough to stop or pause them momentarily. I'm assuming she does this when she's not wearing a collar/shirt as well? It almost loose like she's trying to get out of them or trying to scratch an itch or something.

At any rate I wish you luck in finding the cause to this as I also don't think it looks like an attention thing. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

While in most cases I would agree that she needs to come first I think my grandmother fighting for her life in the hospital is just a tiny bit more of an emergency. I have no option but to wait until next week, my grandmother is my best friend and I will not leave her to die alone. If that makesme a bad person then im sorry


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

It does not make you a "bad person" and don't let anyone make you feel that way. I am truly sorry there is so much to handle in your life right now. This bump will pass.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Crikey I do feel for you, I lost my Nanna when I was a kid and it was the worst time of my life, I was only around 12 yr old maybe younger and I am now 44 and I still miss her.

I hope she pulls through and is back home with family soon.


Regards the dog, can someone else take over the responsibility for the vets and keep you informed, a friend maybe.. I'd say famiuly but htey too will be too distraught right now.

Your friend could write down any questions you have and then fill you in on what was said at the vets. That way some of the worry and stress is taken off your shoulders.

Hugs x x x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So sorry you have so much on your plate, I lost my grandmother in March and my uncle in December, so I know how hard it can be, when it rains it pours doesn't it? I hope everything gets worked out. Unless your little dog doesn't 'stop' doing this I mean does it continually 24/7 then I don't see that it will hurt her any more to wait until next week to see a specialist. By that I mean if she is doing it all the time non stop then try to make arrangements to get her seen sooner. Good luck with everything, I hope your grandma passes peacefully (if she's at that point) or gets over whatever is going on, it's hard.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't view the chihuahua people as "ruthless" we simply wish the best for you and your pup. Truthfully we're very compassionate and nobody thinks you're a bad person.

Cprcheetah and I can both empathize with you having both lost our Grans this year and it makes for a rough time when you have multiple stressful things going.

My gran was too my very best friend and I lost her 2,000 miles away, 2 weeks before my birthday in May, it was heartbreaking and it still hurts, I rely om my Chi's happy demeanor to remind me what's important. They were her "grandpups" and she loved them to pieces even though she'd never even met them except for pictures and video!

Best wishes to your family, and may your Gran give the good fight and be home with you soon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree Amanda. I also lost my Grandma, actually today is her 4th month gone  I was taking care of her for a year, we were very close. I know how you're feeling. We just want this little cutie to feel better.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> I agree Amanda. I also lost my Grandma, actually today is her 4th month gone  I was taking care of her for a year, we were very close. I know how you're feeling. We just want this little cutie to feel better.


Yes dear, I just made the 5th month mark the 4th of this month and it's hard starting the holiday things without her. I took care of her for many years before I moved to Texas. I had to leave her in the care of my mom, which I don't regret but I think we'll all agree Morgans Mom needs to be with her Gran right now, but the pup's well being is important too. 

Morgans mama just needs to know we're here for her. This isn't just a chihuahua forum, it's a people forum too :]


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I hope I didnt come across as a snob at all, that day was just awful for my family. My grandmother is in a coma and had to have a portion of her skull removed that day to relieve pressure. She is still fighting but there has been no change in either direction. 

Now on top of everything else, I was walking my dogs yesterday and stepped into a hole and fractured my foot in 3 places. I tell you, when it rains it pours!

Morgan has her appt on Wednesday and I will jump back on here to fill you all in asap. I went ahead and canceled the one at her old vet and we are going to a new one for her appt. I hope all goes well, between her and my gram I am a wreck. 

Thank you for all the support and suggestions, I truly appreciate it and again I am sorry if I came off short at all in my previous posts on this thread. I promise I am usually a very nice person


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No one can blame you Morgan's Mom...gosh knows we all are crazy over protective of our babies. Its hard to have anything suggested negative about our sweet little ones. Let us know how she does, I hope for your sake its nothing, but its always better to check again when its something odd like this i think


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So sorry about your Grandma, your foot and your little Chi. Wishing you well hon!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Morgans mum you must be in turmoil, of course your grandma is the main importance right now, I can't imagine the worry you and your family are going through. When my nanna was ill with a brain tumour and she didin't have long left I was taken to see her and burst out crying when I saw how ill she was. When she died I wasn't allowed to go to the funeral so never got to say goodbye. I was only young and didn't really understand how serious things were so I never had the worry like you have. So my heart goes out to you and I do hope things go well.

Morgan.. another worry on top with your dog but your doing the right thing and as she has been shaking her head for so long waiting those extra few days won't be so bad.

Your ankle ouch... broke in 3 places.. how are you managing to get around, your one gusty person with a lot on your mind. I keep fracturing my ribs but at least I can walk around okay.

Hugs to you and do keep us updated

Deme x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Morgan's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I hope I didnt come across as a snob at all, that day was just awful for my family. My grandmother is in a coma and had to have a portion of her skull removed that day to relieve pressure. She is still fighting but there has been no change in either direction.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for nothing! For what you're having to endure; I think you've carried yourself pretty good. Better than me. You have been in my prayers & things will get better for you. Everyone here is so understanding & you don't have to apologize. I'm happy that you changed vets. I'm sorry for you breaking your ankle & your poor grandmother. I just lost my grandmother at 96 Saturday night. She lived a good life. Hold your head up high & know that you're doing the best you can!! You have plenty of support & prayers here.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes that is quite a stress load to carry.
Best wishes and thoughts come your way.
Please let us know how wednesdays visit with
a new vet goes.Everyone just wants the
best for your little sweet chi.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Hope all goes well  she really is a sweetie 

i thought theses videos might interest you 
YouTube - Vestibular Disease 6-6-10 Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVsSclm3_QM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hT9ij6DRrM


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

OOh I couldn't watch those clips for long it was too upsetting, the dogs looked in great health but it was sad to see they had no control over their head shaking.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Deme said:


> OOh I couldn't watch those clips for long it was too upsetting, the dogs looked in great health but it was sad to see they had no control over their head shaking.


Deme, I felt the same way! I was practically in tears and then each video links onto others with seizure disorders and it was so SAD! All that head shaking and their poor eyes trying to focus. Makes me just want to cry for them.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

So Hon when is your apt so we can pray for you?
We love all the chis here.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It was Wednesday if i remember correctly?
Hope they got to the bottom of it and gave some answers.
Let us know, been thinkin of wee Morgan.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder how things have gone, hope its good news


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been wondering how it went too. Please let us know, we're all worried and thinking about her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

And me please update us and let us know what this specialist said


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

We're all thinking about your little one! Hope it all went well, can't wait to hear an update. Hope your grandma is doing well too.


----------

